# my trip to the usa



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

next year me and my girl are going to the usa im staying in florida for for a week then fortlonderdale for a week then cancun in mexico for a week any one know any good sights to see i know in off fishing in florida n off to sea world what else is there worth seeing


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nothing to see in the USA but fat people and fitness freaks with surgery.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

thats just not nice innes







not everyones fat or fitness freaks, especially in florida, theres some really nice "scenery" on the beaches







, too bad the country is overrun with fast food joints, they all need to die.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i thought that you were nerly all in the states so is this how good your country is becouse i heard it was packed with loads to do obviously not. you guys sure love your country cant wait to get there


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> nothing to see in the USA but fat people and fitness freaks with surgery.


 My penis enlargement was for the better good.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh there is hella sh*t to do. But it all depends where you are. Personally I cant tell you about Florida as Ive never even been there. Innes I dont know which part you were traveling in...but America is not just fat people and fitness freaks...


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

theres plenty to do over here, ive just never been to florida, west coast kicks ass though


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Check out Universal Studios. That place is great. 
There are probably quite a few good aquariums in Florida.
Maybe you could just take a day and cruise up and down A1-A. You would probably see quite a few interesting things on there.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I went to Florida, I liked wet 'n' wild, and also Uneversal Studios, I also saw an aquatic thing in the Epcot ceter


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > nothing to see in the USA but fat people and fitness freaks with surgery.
> ...


 well I thought so


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

theres lots of stuff to do in cali. Disneyland, Magic mountain, etc. Cancun is hella fun. DONT MISS THE DONKEY SHOW. Mexico is the sh*t.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2003)

Universal Studio is great!
but you have to smile always or never want to buy your pics after the rides!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I've spent summers with exchange students from Scotland, England, and Denmark. They never really seemed to grasp the size of the US.

Florida is kind of big, Miami and Orlando are probably the 2 better cities to visit, but they aren't all that close together.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i cant wait i think were gonna fly from place to place. i think the place were we won it at are sorting it my girls dam lucky


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

haha, have fun englishman, what part of england are you from?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

leeds west yorkshire


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

2:2 today - you scum sucking pigs


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

When I was on my cruise I had some pics taken of me and when I went to go get them they were not there? I had 2 guys that would always watch me they were my age though lol but still kinda weird. Innes even americans have tea and crumpets and we can watch the queen on bbc


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Go west young man, go west. The Mojave Desert kicks ass. I was in Arizona for 3 years and must say it's one of the most breathtaking places in the world. Go check it out.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Its all about the West Side!


----------



## Rag-o-muffin (Aug 17, 2003)

forget florida what you need to do is hit the west coast. we have finer people adn the club scene will blow your mind


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

dont forget the midwest, nothin like fields of wheat and tornadoes j/k, kc is actually pretty cool


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Have fun in Florida. Too bad your bringing your chick along.







You'll see that most folks in Florida are in shape (what else would you expect for a state surropunded with water), and blocks and blocks of clubs all in one street. But since your in the eastcoast, you might as well drive north to check out all the other states. Maybe you can go to actual distributor stores and order yourself some Ps to be delivered back home.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

it was my girl that won the holiday so its all planned out but i never just stay close to the hotel i will be out in the clubs and if i can bin her off i will be checking out them hotties lol i cant wait its gonna be good a lot bettter than shitty spain were i uselly go and to top it all its free and they have givn us 2grand spending money im gonna check out sea world but i bet theres loads to do


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

Why dont you forget florida, and visit NYC and ground zero


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Forked_Tongue said:


> Why dont you forget florida, and visit NYC and ground zero


 Dude you've got some serious problems. Get over it already. Jeez.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

yeh i might







i love histry


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

im just saying, whats a trip to the states without visiting the famous NYC


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Forked_Tongue said:


> im just saying, whats a trip to the states without visiting the famous NYC


 I've been to the states countless times and never been to NYC. Never had the desire to, and I still don't.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

wow man can a pic really upset some 1 that bad i mean get over it your the only one who keeps crying


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ive been to NYC like umm 10 times? Its some funny stuff i enjoy all the pedalers selling stuff. Ground Zero is nothing to see, dont waste your time, who cares.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

well said bob me if you ever come to london you should check out soho its right up your street


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

englishman said:


> wow man can a pic really upset some 1 that bad i mean get over it your the only one who keeps crying


 Hmmmm.....Lets see....A shitload of people die and your using that jackoff as an avatar like it is some joke. Why dont you ask the relatives of the people that were killed how funny your avatar is.
I know, why dont you get it made into a shirt and wear it into the city, see how bad you are in person and not over the internet....Now that would be funny.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

ive been to the good ol usa and i hit the west coast i was staying in cali with my cousin and here boyfriend just of from wiltshire blvd up from the financial district .la is a real good place we did the whole haloween thing exellent they showed us all over and not just the tourist bits.
i also went to vegas for a few days another good place and amaxinly i did not spend that much money only around $500 in 4 days.
next year i plan on going to florida keys on a fly drive with some friends or maybe goa but its looking like the keys so far and cant wait.
enjoy your trip englishman you will love it and if your feeling generous bring me back a neil pryde wake board and some pro bindings from int drive the have a cool watersports shop i'm only up the road from leeds hahahaha 
dixon


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

lol i dont think what happend in nyc was funny at all but you have to admit that g bush has ended more lives than osma i mean the us army even shoot there own troops and news reporters all musle no brains


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

First, what is up with you and flipping people off. Every post you put in this smiley....what, are you 12 years old and think it is cool? Second, what does the war in Iraq have to do with your moronic and tasteless avatar? You are all happy to come to the US, but you have no respect for what happened. Why come to this country if it is that bad? why not just stay home and visit the dentist.
I am tired of pissant countries always bashing the US until it is there country that needs help and then we are their best friend.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i dont really care about what happend to be honest very sad but hey its been happenig in the middle east for years and yeh i am coming to the usa becouse i want to see it for my self but i think you have real chip on your shoulder its only a pic dont cry


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

englishman said:


> i dont really care about what happend to be honest very sad but hey its been happenig in the middle east for years and yeh i am coming to the usa becouse i want to see it for my self but i think you have real chip on your shoulder its only a pic dont cry


 Whos crying? Im just telling you why your an idiot for putting up that avatar.

Yeah, I do have a chip on my shoulder about this. My 3 year old daughter was in New York with her mom when this happened and she was supposed to be at the WTC at the time of the attack, so yeah it pisses me off when some punk ass makes fun of other peoples missery.

How would you feel if your country lost a few thousand people in a terrorist attack and then someone from a different country puts a picture of the person responsible up because he thinks it is funny? 
The middle east has created their own problems so what does this have to do with anything? Why do you keep bringing up things that have nothing to do with the bombing of the WTC?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

ok i can tell your upset if my kid was there it would be a nightmare i will get rid of the pic for good i didnt really think. im sorry and im glad that they were lucky not to be there once again


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

IM SORRY


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i will just piss bobme of for a bit lol til i find a new pic


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

englishman said:


> ok i can tell your upset if my kid was there it would be a nightmare i will get rid of the pic for good i didnt really think. im sorry and im glad that they were lucky not to be there once again


 I am not asking you to get rid of the pic. I am not into censorship. I do think if you keep it you should understand why some people would find it offensive and not see the humor in "just do it". It is up to you whether you keep it or not.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I thought it meant to kill Osama. Like Just Do It.....just shoot or capture him already. Maybe Im just being dense.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

thats what i thought but i can see how it whould upset some one i think coz im over here it doesnt seem as bad but havin spoke to some 1 whos kid was there that is horrible now i feel for you


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I thought it meant to kill Osama. Like Just Do It.....just shoot or capture him already. Maybe Im just being dense.


 Never thought of it that way. I just didn't see what the big fuss was, it's not like he was condoning it or something. It's a stupid picture, if anything it's making fun of Osama and people are gettin all bent out of shape. Guess I'm just tired of people feeling sorry for themselves, every time you dwell on it the terrorists win. Their goal isn't to kill people, but to strike fear, hence the name "terrorist".


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

englishman said:


> i will just piss bobme of for a bit lol til i find a new pic


 how about this pic?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It was not the pic that pissed me off, it was the combination of the picture and the "who cares" attitude that grabbed my attention and it was not just from englishman. I did however get a different meaning the picture than you guys, and that could just have been me.



> Never thought of it that way. I just didn't see what the big fuss was, it's not like he was condoning it or something. It's a stupid picture, if anything it's making fun of Osama and people are gettin all bent out of shape. Guess I'm just tired of people feeling sorry for themselves, every time you dwell on it the terrorists win. Their goal isn't to kill people, but to strike fear, hence the name "terrorist".


I dont dwell on the past events, but I do respect and remember them. I do understand the purpose of terrorist attacks and the ultimate goal. I think you missed the point I was trying to make. I think dismissing events as trivial, just because you were not directly affected is in poor taste. But once again...this could just be me. 
I think it would be hard to get over it no matter how a love one were killed...but this is just speculation because I have never been through it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

free willy!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

bad taste's what im all about


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

i agree with Xenon!!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> It was not the pic that pissed me off, it was the combination of the picture and the "who cares" attitude that grabbed my attention and it was not just from englishman. I did however get a different meaning the picture than you guys, and that could just have been me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've never dismissed it as trivial, quite the opposite in fact. Yes I do know people that were there some of them were just a couple blocks, on their way to go up the towers. Understandably it's a sensitive topic, but I get pissed off with all the bleeding-heart types that are still trying to milk it. Yes it happened, yes it was bad but guess what much of the world lives in that kind of fear every day of their lives, where terrorist bombings aren't a threat but rather a way of life. This is a huge wakeup call, and most people seem to have answered it, though there are a number of noisy ones who haven't but that's to be expected. I understand perfectly, and I still think it's silly. Josh has an avatar of the information minister, nobody takes offense to that. I think I know why, but this isn't really the place or time for it, besides a lot of people would take exception to my thoughts on it so I'd rather just leave it as being a bit silly and oversensitive. :smile:


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

englishman said:


> bad taste's what im all about


 I am getting that impression yes. You're certainly whoring it up with the best of them, you should be getting your spams in record time.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> The middle east has created their own problems so what does this have to do with anything? Why do you keep bringing up things that have nothing to do with the bombing of the WTC?


Well, let me drop in my leftist/hippie/whatever you think 2 cents...

First of all, the Middle East didn't create all of it's own problems: of course, there are some that they caused themselves, but most of them are caused by foreign intervention (mainly Europe _and_ the US - Iran, Iraq, Afghanistan, the Isreali-Palestinian conflict): redrawing state borders without taking into account the people that might have lived there for ages, messing with internal affairs, causing revolutions and overthrowing existing governments because they didn't fit in the picture the West had drawn of how the Middle East should look like...

What happened on 9/11 has a lot to do with previous American (and European) foreign policy. I really don't think Al Queda just sprouted up out of nothing, for no apparant reason, and I also don't believe those hijackers just decided all of a sudden (without reason) to just take over some passenger planes and crashing them into the WTC and the Pentagon... They had their (_in their eyes_ justified) reasons to do what they did, and the reasons for that are at least partly found in what has happened in the past (European and American included...)

Now let me get one thing very clear: I was as shocked as all of you were when the 9/11 events unfolded, I felt the same emotions as all of us did when watching it all on TV, and I want Osama and his follwers dead or tried as much as you want.
But I refuse to believe that the US is not at least partly to blame for what happened - they have had their part in the whole thing, and denying that is just denying your own country's past...

Well, I'm done...... Let the bashing begin


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree.

The USA is to blame for many wrongs in the world, and you all pretend like it is nothing like that.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

oh look what ive started


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I knew that statement would get hammered on by someone.








I was refering to the middle east having nothing to do with disrespecting the people that were affected by 911 which is what I was talking about, not the political reasons behind the terrorist attacks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I knew that statement would get hammered on by someone.


 Well, the PFury resident hippie/pothead was more than willing to take up that task....


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Good on you Jud. It's interesting that left alone the Middle East would not have developed countries. In fact there were no discernable borders of any kind until the French and British divied them up. There's still a lot of dispute in some areas, but anyways the point is the culture was not condusive to Western-modeled governments. We see that today. But it was all about oil, and still is, if not nobody would give a flying crap about the ME.

Now, Afghanistan is a bit different. This is a country that has been under seige of some kind for almost it's entire existance. The really interesting thing is that no foreign power has ever succeeded in controling the country. The Brits couldn't do it, the Russians couldn't do it, none of the ancient empires could do it. These are some hardcore people. Most of the country is worthless, being uninhabitable and unfertile, but the regions that are are quite rich. Al Qaeda's big cashcow was the opium trade. They supplied the entire region with all of it's heroin and (the numbers are foggy, but this is close) about 80% of North America's. We're talking billions a year thanks to the massive poppy fields. There's also the huge smuggling rings, largely run by the warlords in the south. The county was basically a breeding ground for terrorists, some of the hardest came from there or were made there. Hell, the defeated the Russians (with the help of the collapse of communism). Interesting note on that, the Afghanis credit themselves for the collapse, and the West won't acknowledge they played a role in it.

Of course the US has had it's hand in many of these cookie jars, we all know that. They helped supply the Afghanis with money and equipment (largely through Saudi) against the Russians. They sent over CIA agents to conduct training camps and so on. Anyways, strayed way off the topic here.

GG, ok I think I see what you mean now, the wording threw me a bit.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes....are you are still bitter we kicked your asses out of our country?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Innes said:


> I agree.
> 
> The USA is to blame for many wrongs in the world, and you all pretend like it is nothing like that.


 Innes, it's called "spin". :smile: Clinton's entire residence in office was spent using Osama as the whipping boy. Something happened? Blame it on Osama. Can't figure out who did this? Blame it on Osama.

The US is famously bad at handling situations in troubled areas like the Middle East, they don't get it that those people do not think the way we do, that religion isn't something you do but rather something you almost are; not just a way of life, but it IS life. That's hard for a lot of us to understand, I can't wrap my head around a lot that goes on there. It's just so vastly different from anything we know.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Innes....are you are still bitter we kicked your asses out of our country?










PWN!!!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

and to think i only wanted to know what was good to see in florida


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Innes....are you are still bitter we kicked your asses out of our country?


 you never been near my ass, and I dont think you ever will, but hey heres an image of what your missing----->


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Innes said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Innes....are you are still bitter we kicked your asses out of our country?
> ...


 I take it back, now PWN.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Neo- What the hell is PWN??


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

It's 1337 h4x0r speak for own. Yes, I'm a big friggin geek.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol I thought you hit the wrong key as P & O are next to each other - lol


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

No.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ROFLMAO


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

just walking around town in like LA or San Fran is fun enuff for me.


----------

